# Case 1390



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone have experience with a Case 1390 tractor?

I'm looking for an older open station tractor that I can teach my 10 year old son to drive and help out with haying (mostly raking). As well as have an extra utility/loader tractor that's small to medium sized. I've been doing some searching and ran across one of these for sale ($7000 OBO). I haven't gone to look at it yet (possibly this coming weekend), but the tractor looks like it's about the right size and seems to be in excellent condition for being 35 years old.

I have no experience with older Case tractors, but I did learn a couple if things about it on the internet: 60HP PTO, 4 cyl. diesel, actually made by David Brown (British company) not case, 12F 4R transmission, etc. (tractordata.com specs.). Also there seems to be a pretty good assortment of standard parts available on the internet (clutch, brakes, engine parts, etc.)

Does anyone have some input that might be helpful here? These are actual pictures form the listing (doesn't come with the mower):


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

When looking at cheap loader tractors, it's a big bonus to get a ROPS and canopy. Most cheapies won't have them. I don't have a whole lot to say about it otherwise. It looks like the loader sticks forward too far to be able to lift much but maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

That infact is a Case David Brown. Those are a good rugged tractor. Make sure all the hydraulics function especially the 3point hitch. If that works good then everything else should. 
One note; all oils in it except diff and outdrives is engine oil.
Gear selection can be tricky as far as 1-12 because it has 3 shift levers . But other than that they are a good solid tractor.


----------

